# Igf-1



## musclemorpheus (Sep 29, 2005)

Quick Question I am seriously interested in Long Igf-1, But I have been scanning the internet for as much Information as possible.

I can find about all aspects dosages etc. what users are doing to get the best gains.

But I hear conflicting views about the best diet to maximise their gains, high protein was discussed on another board and another said to treat like insulin and consume loads of carbs, could all you experienced users and experts please give me the advise I need to get goods gains with this product.

Regards

Mark

PS. As soon as I get this information I will be ordering from Muscle Research!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Hello Mark

Im currentally running @ 80mcgs ED on a High protien (300g+) moderate carbs (200g+) Low fat (90g+) diet.

Im not really gaining much in the way of weight, but my WHOLE body is changing shape for the better.

My back is getting mega thick, chest is staying the same (50") but changing shape and my waist just gets smaller by the day (dropped from 34" to 31/32")

Hunger is a big issue for me while ive been running this stuff. I think i may have actually grown a 2nd stomach im that hungry all the time!!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Hey Paul, let me know how you are getting along.

I am considering buying some of this and want some input first.

I just want to cut the bodyfat and not too concerned abokut the muscle mass.


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

All going good Hackskii

Been on about 20 days now i think @ 80mcgs ED

I havent noticed any increase in weight, but im defiantally leaner.

Ive also noticed my whole body shape changing, My waist has dropped drop 34" to 32" and my chest has really changed shape.

Also noticed the peaks on my biceps are bigger.

I have been a little slack on my diet also, just been so hungry, but been sooooo bloody busy im finding it hard to get the cals i need atm.

All in all tho, I am very happy with the results thus far!


----------



## Great White (Apr 4, 2003)

Oh, And a LOT more vascular too! Especially when pumped!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Hey paul, how many cal's do you aim for?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Does anybody notice any sides at all, if so what are they?

I think someone said you get really hungry.

Does IGF1 lower blood sugars?

Does it have an effect on insulin?

Do you modify the diet at all?

Are the gains more sudden than gear?

Sorry for all the questions, I dont like to jump into things (now days) without first knowing what I am getting into.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah u do get hungry... u get a big pump when training and u seem to be alot more ripped


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

some get very hungry i do myself...

the pumps are awesome when on this stuff and yes you can get low blood suger..


----------

